# Fat Molly



## RedGoop89 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, my pumpkin Molly is really fat and it's constantly pooping. Everytime I feed my fish it takes about 50% of the food and I have 24 fish. I also think its trying to starve my Electric blue ram. It stays near it when it eats and gobbles down all the food before it even get the chance to look at the food. Please help me.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a platy that does the same. She is hugely fat!!
You might have to catch the fish and put it is a small breeder container for a few days in the week to allow the other fish to eat. hassle I know but I also lost 3 corys to an SAE that did the same. Totally starved them.


----------



## RedGoop89 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

